# ماهو بديل تراب التبيض



## magdy2006 (28 يوليو 2011)

اخوانى اريد مادة اسمها الغضار او تراب التبيض كلها اسم واحد بنتونيد صوديوم كاسم علمى اين اجدها او بديل لها طبعاا تستخم فى صناعة الصابون واغرلض لخرى


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (28 أبريل 2014)

تراب التبيض او يسمي ايضا بليتشن ايرث يوجد منه صيني و امريكي و هو يصنع في ابراج خاصه بتكنولوجيا معقده و قد نجحنا بتوفيق الله بعمل تركيبه مشابهه و تعطي نتائج ممتازه وتستخدم في تنقيه الكيروسين و تبيضه


----------



## هانئ الجمل (16 مايو 2014)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> تراب التبيض او يسمي ايضا بليتشن ايرث يوجد منه صيني و امريكي و هو يصنع في ابراج خاصه بتكنولوجيا معقده و قد نجحنا بتوفيق الله بعمل تركيبه مشابهه و تعطي نتائج ممتازه وتستخدم في تنقيه الكيروسين و تبيضه


أخى الكريم
المهندس أحمد عثمان
حضرتك بتقول :

و قد نجحنا بتوفيق الله بعمل تركيبه مشابهه و تعطي نتائج ممتازه وتستخدم في تنقيه الكيروسين و تبيضه

والمفهوم من الكلام أن حضرتك اللى نجحت ربما منفردا وربما مع بعض الشركاء
فى تصنيع تلك الخامة لذلك فلك ولكم تهانينا
والسؤال أخى الكريم
هل هذه المادة تصلح مع السولار
ومدى كفاءتها مقارنة بالنظير المستورد
يبقى شيئ مهم
أين يباع منتجكم ؟
والسعر كاااااااااااااام ؟
ولك ولكل الأمناء والمخلصين فى أعمالهم كل التحية​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (20 مايو 2014)

الاخ اعزيز الاستاذ /هاني اشكر لسيادتك التهنئه و اجابه لسؤالك فان البودره افضل من المستورده في معالجة السولار و هناك بالمنتدي موضوع لي لشرح عملية تحويل السولار الي نفط اما عن السعر فهو اقل من المستورد اما عن مكان البيع فساكتب لسيادتك علي الرسائل الخاصه و ذلك طبقا لقوانين المنتدي و اكرر شكري مره اخري مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (20 مايو 2014)

الاخ اعزيز الاستاذ /هاني اشكر لسيادتك التهنئه و اجابه لسؤالك فان البودره افضل من المستورده في معالجة السولار و هناك بالمنتدي موضوع لي لشرح عملية تحويل السولار الي نفط اما عن السعر فهو اقل من المستورد اما عن مكان البيع فساكتب لسيادتك علي الرسائل الخاصه و ذلك طبقا لقوانين المنتدي و اكرر شكري مره اخري مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## سلامة فتحي (31 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم يااستاذ احمد ليتك تدلني علي مكان بيع البديل لتراب التبيض المستورد نريد المنتج المحلي اكرمك الله


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 أغسطس 2014)

سلامة فتحي قال:


> السلام عليكم يااستاذ احمد ليتك تدلني علي مكان بيع البديل لتراب التبيض المستورد نريد المنتج المحلي اكرمك الله


ارسلت لسيادتك رساله علي الخاص طبقا لقوانين المنتدي


----------



## mohamed gamal ali (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*استفسار*

م/احمد
هل يعطي المنتج نفس نتائج النوع الامريكي وما هو سعر واماكن بيعه


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (7 سبتمبر 2014)

الاستاذ / محمد السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بالنسبه للبودره فلم اجربها علي الزيوت و لكن تم تطبيقها لتنيقية السولار و اعطت نتائج اعلي من المستورد
ساترك لك رساله علي الخاص طبقا لقواعد المنتدي
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## usa_usa (9 سبتمبر 2014)

ياريت الأستاذ اللى قال عندة تراب تبييض محلى افضل من المستورد يبعت لى عنوانة والسعر


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 سبتمبر 2014)

usa_usa قال:


> ياريت الأستاذ اللى قال عندة تراب تبييض محلى افضل من المستورد يبعت لى عنوانة والسعر


سارسل لك علي الخاص


----------



## اسامة ابو اسامة (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الاستاذ احمد لك منى كل التقدير ارجو من سياتدك ارسال مكان بيع بودرة اس اس اوالمنتج لتبيض السولار وكم السعر وهل يمكن عمل النفض بدون اضافة البزين للسولاروشكرا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

اسامة ابو اسامة قال:


> الاستاذ احمد لك منى كل التقدير ارجو من سياتدك ارسال مكان بيع بودرة اس اس اوالمنتج لتبيض السولار وكم السعر وهل يمكن عمل النفض بدون اضافة البزين للسولاروشكرا


الاستاذ / اسامه يمكن اضافة الهيبتان بدل البنزين المعالج
اما مكان البيع و السعر فسارسل لك علي الخاص طبقا لسياسة المنتدي


----------



## rasheedksa (31 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ..
حقيقة يا اخ احمد لقد اثريت الموقع بمعلومات قيمة تشكر عليها ولك الاجر ان شاء الله .
لدي ترخيص مصنع صغير لإنتاج التنر بطاقة انتاجية بحدود 5 طن باليوم وردية واحده في الدمام بالسعودية وقد تم عمل انتاج تجريبي ( شغل يدوي ) وكان جيد .. احتاج استشارتك في همل خط انتاج اتوماتيك او شبة اتوماتيك .. ارغب في التواصل معك ولكن انا جديد لا يحق لي ارسال رسائل خاصة 
يمكنك ارسال ايميلك وجوالك على ايميلي iag.ksa آت جيميل دوت كوم يمكن زيارتك في القاهرة او استضافتك على الرحب والسعة.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي 
ابراهيم الغامدي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (31 ديسمبر 2014)

rasheedksa قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> حقيقة يا اخ احمد لقد اثريت الموقع بمعلومات قيمة تشكر عليها ولك الاجر ان شاء الله .
> لدي ترخيص مصنع صغير لإنتاج التنر بطاقة انتاجية بحدود 5 طن باليوم وردية واحده في الدمام بالسعودية وقد تم عمل انتاج تجريبي ( شغل يدوي ) وكان جيد .. احتاج استشارتك في همل خط انتاج اتوماتيك او شبة اتوماتيك .. ارغب في التواصل معك ولكن انا جديد لا يحق لي ارسال رسائل خاصة
> يمكنك ارسال ايميلك وجوالك على ايميلي iag.ksa آت جيميل دوت كوم يمكن زيارتك في القاهرة او استضافتك على الرحب والسعة.
> ...


ارسلت لسيادتك رساله علي الخاص


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

م احمد عثمان لاتقف عند هذا الحد كل يوم جديد من حضرتك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 يوليو 2015)

ابو ابراهيما قال:


> م احمد عثمان لاتقف عند هذا الحد كل يوم جديد من حضرتك


ان شاء الله و كلما وجدت استفسار استطيع ان افيد فيه علي قدر معلوماتي المتواضعه فان شاء الله لن اتاخر


----------



## ربيع عبد العليم (7 يناير 2016)

اريد معرفة مكان واسم مادة التراب المبيضة المحلية والتواصل مع صاحبها للاستخدام في صناعة زيوت الطعام بكافة انواعها.
شكرا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 يناير 2016)

ربيع عبد العليم قال:


> اريد معرفة مكان واسم مادة التراب المبيضة المحلية والتواصل مع صاحبها للاستخدام في صناعة زيوت الطعام بكافة انواعها.
> شكرا


الاخ العزيز / ربيع سارسل لسيادتك رقم تليفوني علي الخاص طبقا لتعليمات المنتدي و يمكنني ان ارسل لك عينه لتجربتها مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## احمد همام88 (10 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاستاذ : احمد عثمان 59
برجاء مراسلتي بخصوص bleaching earth تراب التبييض المستخدم في تبييض الزيوت النباتيه
اريد عينة منه للتجربة 
برجاء مراسلتى للاهمية


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 فبراير 2016)

احمد همام88 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاستاذ : احمد عثمان 59
> برجاء مراسلتي بخصوص bleaching earth تراب التبييض المستخدم في تبييض الزيوت النباتيه
> اريد عينة منه للتجربة
> برجاء مراسلتى للاهمية


الاخ العزيز احمد سارسل لك علي الخاص


----------



## احمد همام88 (10 فبراير 2016)

برجاء التواصل عبر الايميل 
[email protected]
0100960013


----------



## احمد همام88 (10 فبراير 2016)

الاستاذ/ أحمد عثمان 59
شكرا على ردك ومنتظر تواصلك مع على الخاص ( انا لا استطيع التواصل معك على الخاص بسبب عدم تجاوز مشاركاتى 50 مشاركة)
واعتذر لادارة المنتدى على نشر وسيلة التواصل الخاصة بي دون قصد


----------



## مجاهد توتى (11 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم 
هل التراب الذي تتحدث عنه يصلح لتبييض لون زيت الاساس المستخلص من عملية تقطير الزيت الراجع او غيار السيارات والمولدات وكم السعر مع توضيح النوع والمواصفات ولك جزيل الشكر الاخ الكريم وربنا يوفقكم دائما لايجاد البدائل المحلية للاستغناء عن المستورد .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (17 فبراير 2016)

الاخ الكريم / مجاهد
الحقيقه نحاول الان بالتعاون مع الاخ الفاضل / احمد همام تجربته علي الزيوت و ان شاء الله سنوافيك بنتائج التجارب دعواتك لنا


----------

